# whats youre setup this fall?



## ky_longbow (Aug 6, 2008)

just kinda curious...... what are you gonna be packing into the fall woods------ its just a month away here in KY until deer season----- im pumped and ready to make meat----

ill be sitting in stand with my Lewis Hollow Archery combo, with the 53# recurve limbs attached and GT 5575 with a 4 bld magnus stinger -----shes a smooth sweet shooter


----------



## robert carter (Aug 6, 2008)

Howard Hill Cheetah 55@27 ,2018`s with a Magnus I or Zwickey Delta on the end.RC


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 6, 2008)

My Osage Hybrid, AD Nitro Lites and 250gr STOS heads on the end.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 6, 2008)

HH Cheetah 57 @ 27, GT 3555's, and razor sharp 190 gr. Simmons Interceptors to do the killin'.



Chris


----------



## SOS (Aug 6, 2008)

*El Cheapo goes for Chapter 2...*

I'll be schlepping my homemade TD longbow, about 50@29-ish.  Hometwisted D97 w/halo serving slinging 5575  31" Goldtips with 100 brass inserts and 250 grain Grizzlies with Ashby grind on the business end.  And, of course, homesplit and ground wild turkey fletching steering it....and note the gaudy cresting....seems to match the colors in the South African flag...hoping for some good MOJO for my safari....woo-hoo!


----------



## Dennis (Aug 6, 2008)

Im toting a Wes Wallace longbow 51# @ 26" carbon express 150 arrows with 50 grains inserts and a magnus 125 2 blade head


----------



## frankwright (Aug 6, 2008)

Howard Hill Cheetah ( Do I see a trend?) 53@27, Gold Tip 35/55 arrows with either Wensel Woodsmen or Zwickly Deltas.

G&L Mantis Hunter 52@ 28, same arrows and BHs.


----------



## WildWillie (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll be using a Flatwoods Custom Bows 57#@28" recurve with beman ics hunter arrows with stos broadheads.


----------



## Keener (Aug 6, 2008)

Brackenbury Quest 60# @ 27 1/2" shooting 2020 shafts and Magnus 2 blade heads.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 6, 2008)

Black Widow recurve 53@28 shooting 2018 shafts with magnus 2 blade up front.


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 6, 2008)

frankwright said:


> Howard Hill Cheetah ( Do I see a trend?) 53@27, Gold Tip 35/55 arrows with either Wensel Woodsmen or Zwickly Deltas.
> 
> G&L Mantis Hunter 52@ 28, same arrows and BHs.



yep i see a trend------been wanting to try a Hill bow----- thought of ordering one awhile back------ think ill try to pick up a used one ---they are just few and far bewteen---


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 6, 2008)

Its good to see you over here Jim!

Steve those Grizzlys look dangerous!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 6, 2008)

Not sure which one I will tote Yet 
either the quillian 61# 
or the pse 50# 
or the Damon Hoyatt at 51# 
all slinging 2018 aluminum with a 125 Broad head Not sure of the Brand yet, Have some satellite Heads and some Muzzy heads left from the wheelie days.


----------



## choctawlb (Aug 6, 2008)

Osage self bow 62#@26"
Rivercane arrows,Turkey Tail feathers, Southeastern 2 fletch
sinew wrapped.
Mississippian triangles made from Flint River Chert
Ken Purdy


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll use my Brackenbury Shadow 51#@28", GT 3855's, and I'm going to give the Muzzy Phantom's a shot.

Chactaw, I would really like to see a pic of your setup.


----------



## Mudfeather (Aug 6, 2008)

Brack Quest 55# shooting 2216s with 210grs of Deltas doin the cuttin....

A homemade Hill style longbow that 56# shooting a 2117 with the same sharp heads


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 6, 2008)

gblrklr said:


> I'll use my Brackenbury Shadow 51#@28", GT 3855's, and I'm going to give the Muzzy Phantom's a shot.
> 
> Chactaw, I would really like to see a pic of your setup.



 I second that motion, I would also like to see it.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2008)

well i'll be toting a pronghorn ferret IV recurve, 52# @ 29" so it should be 49# @ my 28" draw......55/75 GT camo blems with 450grs up front......for a total arrow weight of 700grns.....


----------



## dutchman (Aug 7, 2008)

Bear Byron Ferguson Patriot, 55#@28", D97 Flemish Twist string, CE Heritage 350s, Magnus 4-blades, Selway quiver

I am messing with the idea of going with a heavier broadhead, but this is what I have so far.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Aug 7, 2008)

Black Widow recurve, 55#'s @ 31", allum shafts with magnus stingers,and some hickory shafts with some stone points.


----------



## Fatboy (Aug 7, 2008)

A&H ACS CX 66" 59#@31". Beman MFX Classic 340 full length.125gr Muzzy 3 blade.530 gr arrows at 200 fps ought to do the job.  

Greg


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 7, 2008)

Homemade straight limbed longbow 66" 48@27.  Carbon Express Heritage 90s 29" (full length) with 86 grain inserts, and 260 grain Magnus I broadheads.  Home made pack quiver, and three sharp knives!


----------



## rastaman (Aug 7, 2008)

This was Choctaws setup last year on a hog hunt somewhere on the Flint river..
my setup Cari-Bow Peregrine 48 @ 27 , Easton Legacy 2016 with 2 blade Magnus Stingers...hope i didn't screw up the picture post...
Randy Keene


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 7, 2008)

Owen Jefferies TD Royal Hunter. #63 @ 28 with 2117 and Muzzy 115s.


----------



## Bowana (Aug 7, 2008)

Flatwoods "Killin Stik" longbow #62 @ 28, beman 340's with zwickey eskimos up front.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 7, 2008)

That is a long list of cool set ups. 
Ken, is that the set up you brought to the March 1st shindig?
SOS, those are some baaad looking arras. I like those.
Ky Longbow, that Lewis Hollow is a handsome arra slinger!

My whitebread set up:
PSE Sequoia, 68", 55# @ 28", pulling it about 30 1/2", Easton 2114's x  31 1/4", 5" shields, Muzzy Phantom 125's, Boa Quiver


----------



## returntoarchery (Aug 7, 2008)

Pittsley Predator 51@28 (drawing about 54#), GT XT Hunter 5575, 5 1/2" parabolic feathers, Magnus Snuffer 3 blade with 125 gr steel inserts for 225 gr weight. Shafts weighted to 648 gr total arrow weight and FOC at 19%. Thunderhorn quiver (cheap plastic one).


----------



## returntoarchery (Aug 7, 2008)

choctawlb said:


> Osage self bow 62#@26"
> Rivercane arrows,Turkey Tail feathers, Southeastern 2 fletch
> sinew wrapped.
> Mississippian triangles made from Flint River Chert
> Ken Purdy



Now that's really really Traditional archery.


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 7, 2008)

Ky Longbow said:
			
		

> THANKS ! it is a great bow, i own 4 Lewis Hollow bows and several sets of extra limbs----- the bowyer(Chris Sparks) is a great guy who bends over backwards to satisfie a customer and a working man can afford one----- and they shoot with the top names out there------
> 
> hows the boa quiver working for ya ?


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 7, 2008)

Ky Longbow said:
			
		

> THANKS ! it is a great bow, i own 4 Lewis Hollow bows and several sets of extra limbs----- the bowyer(Chris Sparks) is a great guy who bends over backwards to satisfie a customer and a working man can afford one----- and they shoot with the top names out there------
> 
> hows the boa quiver working for ya ?


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree about the Lewis Hollow you have there.  I already tried to buy it off you once so if you ever decide to part with it let me know.




ky_longbow said:


> THANKS ! it is a great bow, i own 4 Lewis Hollow bows and several sets of extra limbs----- the bowyer(Chris Sparks) is a great guy who bends over backwards to satisfie a customer and a working man can afford one----- and they shoot with the top names out there------
> 
> hows the boa quiver working for ya ?


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 7, 2008)

rapid fire- if i decide to ever sale it , ill shout at you first--but ill have to sale it with both sets of limbs-----

hows that ?


----------



## swampstalker (Aug 7, 2008)

Checkmate Takedown: 54@28
with Raminwood shafts fletched with turkey feathers
tipped with 160 grain Grizzly Broadheads


----------



## trad bow (Aug 7, 2008)

Jeffery Royal Mag Hunter  65# @ 28 pulling 29".  Arrows Beman Classic 400 with 100 gr insert 125 phantom bh. My new MOAB should be here by opening day so who knows after it comes home.


----------



## FVR (Aug 7, 2008)

The bow, 60 plus lb osage selfbow recurve.





The arrows in the new homemade quiver. Okay, okay, I know I'm Mr. Primitive, but this year I went with functionality.  It's plastic, covered with camo cloth from an old pair of pants.


----------



## BGBH (Aug 7, 2008)

Lewis Hollow 62" 3 pc longbow 52@28 Goldtip 35/55 & a Magnus Stinger 4 blade 125....gotta another Lewis Hollow should be here in a month or so....


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 7, 2008)

BGBH said:


> Lewis Hollow 62" 3 pc longbow 52@28 Goldtip 35/55 & a Magnus Stinger 4 blade 125....gotta another Lewis Hollow should be here in a month or so....



Great picture!


----------



## BGBH (Aug 8, 2008)

rapid fire said:


> I agree about the Lewis Hollow you have there.  I already tried to buy it off you once so if you ever decide to part with it let me know.





ky_longbow came up today & I finally got to shoot that LHA recurve....all I can say is WOW!! It is way prettier than the pictures show & all I can say is "It was love at first arrow"...


----------



## Al33 (Aug 8, 2008)

BGBH, that is an awesome photograph!!!! That would make a very nice avatar.

I have not made up my mind yet on which bow I will be taking to the deer woods. Likely my Jodie Cole longbow with tapered cedars tipped with Magnus I heads. The bow is 64", 58# @ 28. I have retired my 65# Osage/Bamboo Lofton Choctaw Hunter longbow but hope to get a few pounds taken off it and hunt with it again one day. That has been my go to bow since I got it in 2001.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Aug 8, 2008)

64" 65 @ 27" Monty made Monarch Imperial , 2117's with Zwickey No Mercy heads, back up will be Acadian Woods Treestick 62" 65 @ 27"


----------



## BGBH (Aug 8, 2008)

gblrklr & AL33 thanks for the comment on the picture,I tried changing my avatar a couple of times with no luck...darn old computer don't like me...

Thanks
Mark


----------



## tnbuckskinner (Aug 9, 2008)

Navajo Caddo 60@28 or KimSha t/d Shadow 56@29 or Zipper recurve 58@28,30&1/2" 55-75 GT trads. 100 gr. brass insert, 125 gr.Snuffer,100 gr. adapter.


----------



## Jeff Fortner (Aug 10, 2008)

Schafer Silvertip, #56 @ 31", XX75 2216 topped with Bear razorheads.


----------



## Keener (Aug 10, 2008)

I need to revise my previous post:

I'll be shooting a Mike Treadway built Black Forest Longbow, 56# at 28" and I am going to make some wooden arrows to go with it.

I've fletched a few shafts, but this will be my first attempt at building an arrow from a raw shaft.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 10, 2008)

Keener size pigs everywhere...BEWARE!!!! LOL

Congrats on the new bow Jim!


----------



## ncsturkey (Aug 10, 2008)

DAS 57#,  Carbon Express 360, Silver Flame and Eclipse Broadheads.  660 grains


----------



## drhunter1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bear Grizzly 1972-1978, 50#@28. Easton Superslams 2112 and Magnus 125gr 4 blades.


----------



## Prowlin_N_Growlin (Aug 26, 2008)

A Rambo knife.


----------



## Prowlin_N_Growlin (Aug 26, 2008)

Just kidding.... PSE Coyote 55# w/ Beman Classic carbon arrows.  Trying to decide between zwicky or Magnus singlblades.  125 grain either way.  

Just got one of those Badlands fanny packs with the shoulder straps.  Looks real cool.


----------



## Xzuatl (Aug 26, 2008)

Darton Super Flite Ranger 56# @ 30, Carbon Express 6075 Rebel Hunters with 125 grain Magnus Snuffers.


----------



## teethdoc (Aug 26, 2008)

Mathew's Outback (unless Rapid Fire) is finally successful in getting me to lose the wheels.


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Aug 28, 2008)

Great Plains Custom Estacado Take Down
65# @ 28
Grizzly Stick Alaskans 30" made by www.badgerarrow.com
Woodsman 150 gr.
Alpine detachable quiver


----------



## Troy Butler (Aug 28, 2008)

Big Horn 62# @28" pse hunter 300 shafts toped with 125 muzzy phantoms. Troy


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2008)

well now i'll be hunting with a morrison shawnee .......LOL.......


----------

